# Giving Hope (hopefully - baby mentioned)



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

When I was ttc I spent hours trawling the internet looking for stories of women as old as me who managed to have babies.  If I found any they cheered me up massively and so hopefully this post might do the same for someone else.

I got pregnant through IVF using my own eggs when I was 42 and a couple of months ago, two weeks before my 43 birthday gave birth to a beautiful, healthy son.  Despite all of the negative older mother propaganda I had no age related side effects or problems at all.

Don't give up, do believe, it can happen.

Good luck


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

That's a lovely post, Lucky1968.  
Thanks for the positiveness. 

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh thanks for posting the positives, it has made me feel alot better.  

Fantastic news on the birth of your healthy baby. A huge congratulations.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Lucky 1968. We all need encourage & it's great to hear about your success.


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the post and congrats!


----------

